# Sunday Funday



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2021)

Lmao good ones Ray


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 21, 2021)

Definitely needed those  Ray.   Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2021)

The Easter Bunny Slipper cracked me up!...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2021)

The one about carrying the cardboard sign is hilarious!!!
Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2021)

I loved the dog story the best, it is so true and I had a good laugh with the others !


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 21, 2021)

All lmao, Ray!  I liked the first one with the egg timer best.  But was difficult to choose.  Thanks again for these.


----------



## robrpb (Mar 21, 2021)

Lots of funny ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks Ray!


----------

